# iPad app improvements



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A couple of things I'd like to see added to the iPad app...

1) I'd like to see the "Watch Now" option improved so you can select which TiVo to watch the show on. Currently the "Watch Now" option only offers two choices "Watch on iPad" or "Watch on TV". The "Watch on TV" option always plays the show on the TiVo that the show was recorded on. So there is no way for me to pick a show on my TiVo upstairs and have it play on the TV downstairs.

2) I'd like to see it do real live TV like the Mini can. Rather then this macro system they use now where it starts a recording and plays that, I'd like to see it allocate a live tuner just like the Mini and stream that directly.

3) I'd like to have the ability to transfer a recording from one TiVo to another via the iPad app. Perhaps with the option to bulk select them via checks. After moving nearly 200 shows from my old Elite to my new Roamio I realized how much of a PITA it was and this would provide a much easier transition to a new box.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree with all 3. 

And, when browsing channel listings and selecting a show to record, please return to the same spot in the channel listings, rather than reverting back to the current time. 

redraw the on-screen peanut remote to match the roamio remote. (haha)


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> 1) I'd like to see the "Watch Now" option improved so you can select which TiVo to watch the show on. Currently the "Watch Now" option only offers two choices "Watch on iPad" or "Watch on TV". The "Watch on TV" option always plays the show on the TiVo that the show was recorded on. So there is no way for me to pick a show on my TiVo upstairs and have it play on the TV downstairs.


+1


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I thought of another one I'd like....

4) The ability to export shows from the TiVo app to a standard MP4 file stored in the camera roll.

That way I could offload shows to external storage when I'm running low on space, or load a show into an editor like iMovie so I can grab a clip and upload it to YouuTube or Facebook. They only allow downloading of unprotected shows so this should cause any copyright issues.


----------

